# Imac G4 version 10.2.8



## enterprise (20 Juin 2010)

Bonjour ,

Je viens d'acheter en occasion un Imac G4 OS9 qui a été mis sous OS X.

Malheureusement j'ai un petit soucis ,je cherche un programme qui peux lire les Divx et ainsi que Msn.

Enfin une petite question pourquoi lorsque je vais sur facebook la page ne s'ouvre pas completement??

Merci


----------



## christophe2312 (20 Juin 2010)

bonjour
Système 10,2 obsolète et dépasser , essaye d installer 10,4 (tiger) les appli seront à jour ,donc plus de probleme


----------



## enterprise (20 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Alors j'ai esséyé de mettre la version 10.4 mais j'ai eu un message d'erreur comme quoi cela n'etait pas possible si tu as la solution dis le moi

merci


----------



## christophe2312 (20 Juin 2010)

combien de ram?
il faut minimum 512mo


----------



## enterprise (21 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Pour les Ram je ne serais dire je l'ai acheter pour ma belle soeur hier ,tout ce que je peux te dire c'est que c'est la boule avec un écran 17 pouces.

Je sais cela fait novice ce que je suis

Merci


----------



## Romuald (21 Juin 2010)

Tu ne peux installer OSX qu'à partir des CD/DVDs noirs (universels). Si tes CD/DVDs sont gris ils ne sont valables que pour la machine avec laquelle ils ont été livrés ce qui n'est forcément pas ton cas (machine livrée avex OS9).

Pour la mémoire, tu cliques sur la pomme en haut à gauche, puis 'à propos de ce Mac'


----------



## enterprise (21 Juin 2010)

bonjour,

Alors effectivement j'ai les cd/dvd d'insatllation OS 9 en gris ainsi que les cd/dvd OS X version 10.2.8 que la personne avait lorsqu'il me la vendu hier.

Quand a la version 10.4 elle est de moi mais toujours sous le cd/dvd gris je ne crois pas avoir eu de cd/dvd noirs a l'achat de mon Imac G5 10.4

Quand au Ram je te dirais quoi peut etre ce soir car le G4 est chez ma belle soeur

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juin 2010)

il est normal d'avoir des cd-dvd gris à l'achat d'un mac
gris = fournis par Apple avec cette machine et que pour cette machine

dvd-cd noirs c'est autre chose , à part
c'est la version universelle qui est vendue en OS à part ( boutiques etc) quand on désire booster l'OS au delà de celui sur support gris

tous les tournesols acceptent  tiger mais vaut mieux booster la ram aussi
( plein de sujets là dessus et le VRAI max, variable selon le modele non précisé)
--
tiger noir n'est plus en boutique

pister offres sur  sites de vente et annonces neuf-occazes


----------



## enterprise (21 Juin 2010)

Bonjour

Voila ce que tu attendais rocesseur 800MHZ POWER PC G4 et Mémoire 768MB
sI CELA PEUX AIDER


----------



## daffyb (21 Juin 2010)

donc tu peux installer Tiger (10.4)
Le tout est de le trouver en DVD universel (c'est à dire noir)


----------



## christophe2312 (21 Juin 2010)

enterprise a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Voila ce que tu attendais rocesseur 800MHZ POWER PC G4 et Mémoire 768MB
> sI CELA PEUX AIDER



parfait pour tiger


----------



## enterprise (21 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Ou puis je trouver ce cd/dvd noir et a quelle prix environ

Et en tout cas chapeau a vous , vous êtes super sympa les gars 

Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h34 ----------

Re bonjour,

J'ai trouver sur ebay le dvd mais il est en allemagne pouvez vous me dire si c'est bien cela et pourrait il etre en francais??

http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/Apple-Mac-O...pt=Software&hash=item35aa3c4ee5#ht_934wt_1139

merci


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juin 2010)

ouep c'est ce genre là


----------



## iMacounet (21 Juin 2010)

mac os x est multilangue


----------



## enterprise (21 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Donc je peux suivre le produit et faire une offre

Merci les gars


----------



## daffyb (22 Juin 2010)

enterprise a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Donc je peux suivre le produit et faire une offre
> 
> Merci les gars



oui, tu peux


----------



## equateur (25 Juin 2010)

Bonjour
Ca fait plus de six mois que j'ai acheté tiger sur ebay et ça ne fonctionne pas. 
J'ai moi aussi mac x 2 8 et là il faut quand même que je trouve une solution car bientôt je ne pourrai même plus poster sur un forum....
Ce que j'ai reçu se compose d'un CD noir indiqué X code 2 Development tools version 2 0
et 16 cd gris emac mac os x install disc 1... 2.. 3 etc
Lorsque j'essaie d'installer X code (dont je ne connais pas l'utilité), je vois autorisation 16 et juste une fenêtre pour fermer. 
Lorsque je veux installer le premier de la série des disques gris, sur l'icone, le  x est sur fond noir. Mais j'obtiens ce message : "ce logiciel ne peut pas être installé sur cet ordinateur". 
En cliquant dans la pomme, je lis 256 MB ; processeur 800 mHz ; power pc g4
J'avais choisir un professionnel sur ebay, pensant que c'était plus sur...
Du point de vue écologique et financier, ça m'embête de virer une machine qui marche comme au premier jour.
En vous remerciant à l'avance de vos réponses

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h23 ----------

Euh.. oui... j'avais oublié...
Une connaissance me dit qu'avec Linux, on peut utiliser des ordinateurs devenus obsolètes avec les autres systèmes....Elle me conseillait d'installer Ubuntu.
Pour l'instant, si possible, je préfère rester sur mac


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2010)

@equateur
tu as QUELLE machine
( imac 800mhz  avec 256 mb de barrette memoire semble til)

A  vue de nez tu n'as pas acheté l'OS tiger noir 
mais autre chose
( dont des cd gris totalement inutiles ici , ca semble etre l'install tiger de vieux emacs, et ca ne marchera que sur  l'emac pour lequel il est fait)


----------



## enterprise (25 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Es t'il posible d'avoir les CD/DVD universel "noir" en téléchargement car j'en ai vu sur le net ????

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2010)

non
-
c'est illegal ET risqué
car tu ne sais PAS ce que tu installes vraiment
( OS verolé volontairement par exemple)


----------



## equateur (25 Juin 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> @equateur
> tu as QUELLE machine
> ( imac 800mhz  avec 256 mb de barrette memoire semble til)
> 
> ...



Merci pour la réponse rapide !!
OUi, j'ai un imac.  Je me doutais bien que ces Cd sont finalement inutilisables. 
D'après ce que tu dis mon mac n'est pas assez costaud pour supporter tiger ? 
J'imagine qu'installer panther ne résoudra pas grand chose ?


----------



## christophe2312 (25 Juin 2010)

equateur a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse rapide !!
> OUi, j'ai un imac.  Je me doutais bien que ces Cd sont finalement inutilisables.
> D'après ce que tu dis mon mac n'est pas assez costaud pour supporter tiger ?
> J'imagine qu'installer panther ne résoudra pas grand chose ?



Sur ebay et annonce mac generation une barette 512 sodim ne coute pas trop cher
Avec tes 256 interne, 768mo ce sera nickel pour tiger

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h43 ----------




pascalformac a dit:


> car tu ne sais PAS ce que tu installes vraiment
> ( OS verolé volontairement par exemple)



+1 a pascalformac


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2010)

et comme le max sur imac 800 c'est 1GB , tu seras juste un peu  en dessous

et si tu veux jouer la securité
acheter ta barrette sur des sites serieux plutot que risquer d'acheter une mourde non compatible ou avec defaut

par exemple là
MacWay : Mémoire (RAM) 

et les soldes , y compris chez macway, c'est dans 6 jours
( et des fois chez macway les promos sont ....très promos)


----------



## christophe2312 (25 Juin 2010)

1gigas si il veux demonter ca machine pour installer la 512 sdram
Macway c est aussi pour moi la reference 
Mais il y a pas mal d occasse sur macg


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2010)

l'avantage d'acheter en boutique serieuse c'est echanges et garantie en cas de couac

(exemple :  chez macway la 512  SODIMM pour imac G4 800 est garantie... A VIE !)


----------



## equateur (16 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour
J'ai regardé sous ma boule et apparemment il faut un tournevis spécial pour dévisser. 
Je ne me sens pas suffisamment experte pour m'en occuper. Du coup j'ai téléphoné à un vendeur mac de ma région. Selon lui ça n'est pas intéressant de dépenser de l'argent pour tiger vu que ce système sera vite dépassé lui aussi. Par contre il lui arrive de vendre des mac d'occasion. 
Je vais peut être opter pour cette solution. 
Merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## christophe2312 (16 Juillet 2010)

equateur a dit:


> Bonjour
> J'ai regardé sous ma boule et apparemment il faut un tournevis spécial pour dévisser.
> Je ne me sens pas suffisamment experte pour m'en occuper. Du coup j'ai téléphoné à un vendeur mac de ma région. Selon lui ça n'est pas intéressant de dépenser de l'argent pour tiger vu que ce système sera vite dépassé lui aussi. Par contre il lui arrive de vendre des mac d'occasion.
> Je vais peut être opter pour cette solution.
> Merci pour vos conseils.



Des mac d occasion avec leo? et combien?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (16 Juillet 2010)

J'ai le même iMac que toi, avec 576Mo de Ram.... 

Tiger à jour, Office Vx et basta. 

Ça me va très bien pour faire du web (Créaton & consultation), un petit document par là de temps en temps. 

Je me sers de cette machine le week-end, quand je rentre en famille. Ça remplace très bien mon MacBook, et ça m'éviter de transporter celui-ci. 

Par contre, pas de divix dessus, ni de Youtube, ou alors seulement les widéos en basse définition.
Et il faut bien choisir ses logiciels pour pas prendre des usines à gaz qui demandent trop de ressources.  

En plus cette machine est fantastique !

Voie en fonction de tes besoins, mais ça peut encore le faire un ou deux ans avec un iMac comme le tien. 
Surtout si tu envois un max de RAM.


----------



## equateur (17 Juillet 2010)

C'est vrai que j'aurais bien voulu qu'il me dure dix ans... 
Bon mais à part faire des nettoyages avec onyx (et j'ai lu quelque part quelqu'un qui disait que ça ne sert à rien... ) je ne suis guère experte. 
Hier je me renseignais sur linux qui peut tourner avec du plus vieux matériel. 
Et là, je ne risque pas grand chose... Si ça ne marche pas, je peux toujours réinstaller jaguar
Chritophe, je n'ai pas demandé le prix... 



Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> J'ai le même iMac que toi, avec 576Mo de Ram....
> 
> Tiger à jour, Office Vx et basta.
> 
> ...


----------



## scratpomme (4 Août 2010)

moi,  j'ai utiliser jaguar en (10.2) en 2009 sa a été rude mais pour ce qui était de lire les divx: vlc était  nickel et pour facebook je n'avais pas de problême mais j'en ai vite eu marre quand même alor g decider d'installer mac osx leopard (10.5.8) sur mon iMac G4 700Mhz et franchement je ne regrette pas , bref il ne rame pas compatibilité 80% (et oui sa reste un PPC) et sur un 800Mhz je pense que sa ira largement pour tout ce qui est: musique bureautique internet youtube téléchargement... breff je recommande...


----------

